# 1993 Nissan 240sx fuel injector installation



## blstocker (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a 1993 240sx. I have a new fuel injector.

Does anyone have instructions for installing a new fuel injector?
If so, please email to: [email protected] or
send web url address of the instructions to the above.

Are there any gotchas? Are any special tools needed?

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

blstocker said:


> I have a 1993 240sx. I have a new fuel injector.
> 
> Does anyone have instructions for installing a new fuel injector?
> If so, please email to: [email protected] or
> ...


No special tools needed. Make sure to use new O-rings and coat each one with light motor oil.


----------

